# Electrical panel behind wooden cupboard door



## Unduffytable (May 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am not electrician, just a concerned renter with a question about the safety of my electrical panel.
My electrical panel is located in the kitchen of my apartment, behind what is essentially a cupboard door. What concerns me, is it doesn't seem to be what I have seen before. There is no metal cover, just a wooden cupboard like door that opens directly to old looking fuses.
I have a strong suspicion that this isn't safe and I would like management to change it, if so. But I just want to confirm that my suspicions are correct, so your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

